# NCC - 9/7 Event



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

Location re-confirmed: PGCC again, but a wider lot, but not necessarily a better one in terms of surface I hear :dunno:


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

FSelekler said:


> Location re-confirmed: PGCC again, but a wider lot, but not necessarily a better one in terms of surface I hear :dunno:


As Pontiac used to say, e aho la ula.

Does "not better" in terms of surface mean "worse?" I didn't think that the lot we were in on 8/23 was bad in terms of the surface.


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

JST said:


> As Pontiac used to say, e aho la ula.
> 
> Does "not better" in terms of surface mean "worse?" I didn't think that the lot we were in on 8/23 was bad in terms of the surface.


As I missed the last event, I just used Kevin's words rather than add my own comentary  I would imagine that what it means


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

The surface wasn't bad at the the last event. It sure beats the ClubRally lot at Rosecroft.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

The problem with the PGCC lot we used last time was that it didn't have any traction. The tightness of the course only made it worse. I'm pretty sure that's what my problem was...I was expecting more traction but I didn't realize that's what I was thinking until after the event.


----------



## SoloII///M3 (Aug 25, 2003)

I think the surface was excellent! I guess if you're used to racing on concrete you'd be disappointed... but it was consistent (unlike FedEx) and it was holding together (unlike Rosechunk).

Maybe the street tire guys were having more problems than us race tired guys, but the times don't bear that out. 

John V
Guy with the yellow M3


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

·clyde· said:


> The problem with the PGCC lot we used last time was that it didn't have any traction. The tightness of the course only made it worse. I'm pretty sure that's what my problem was...I was expecting more traction but I didn't realize that's what I was thinking until after the event.


Bah. A guy running 185 hp, AWD, and Falken Azenis tires can't be heard to complain about a lack of traction, especially to someone running RWD, 333 hp, and semi-bald Contis.

Kidding. The course was a bit traction impaired, but it wasn't as bad as the gravel lot at Rosecroft, and it was easier on the tires, besides. And lower traction=more fun, especially on a tight course where the only thing to look forward to is "walking the dog" a bit on corner exits.


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

It looks like we are going to have some fun this weekend


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Man this is killing me. When I am coming home on Sat, the event is Sat. When I leave on Sun, the event is on Sun. This will mean, other than the HC autocross, NO events this year.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Sure Clyde, blame the pavement.  FWIW, you still pulled off a very nice 2nd place finish despite your expletives. I'm guessing that everyone was trying to figure out the traction on the new lot, but you certainly adapted to it rather well.

I'll be there, but driving a slightly different vehicle this time.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> Sure Clyde, blame the pavement.  FWIW, you still pulled off a very nice 2nd place finish despite your expletives. I'm guessing that everyone was trying to figure out the traction on the new lot, but you certainly adapted to it rather well.
> 
> I'll be there, but driving a slightly different vehicle this time.


Civic?


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

JST said:


> Civic?


 No, but it does have a Japanese accent. A slightly whistly one.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> No, but it does have a Japanese accent. A slightly whistly one.


1980 Chevy LUV with a 3.8 SEFI Turbo engine from a 1989 Pontiac Trans Am 20th Anniversary Edition installed?

Or an STi, more likely.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

JST said:


> 1980 Chevy LUV with a 3.8 SEFI Turbo engine from a 1989 Pontiac Trans Am 20th Anniversary Edition installed?
> 
> Or an STi, more likely.


 Um, yeah, one of those. I'm impressed -- that was an excellent Obscure Car Citation.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> Um, yeah, one of those. I'm impressed -- that was an excellent Obscure Car Citation.


Oh, I can keep those coming all day long.

How about a turbo 4.3 from a Syclone strapped into a 1989 Pontiac 6000 STE AWD? Or a 3.4L V8 from a Ford Taurus SHO bolted up to a 1986 Ford Tempo Diesel? Or a Ford Tempo AWD? Or a 1.6L DOHC turbo four from a 1993 Mercury Capri XR2 swapped into a Ford EXP Turbo? Or, even rarer, a Ford Escort Turbo? The BMW diesel Lincoln will surprise no one, I guess, so it's probably not worth mentioning...


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

JST said:


> Oh, I can keep those coming all day long.
> 
> How about a turbo 4.3 from a Syclone strapped into a 1989 Pontiac 6000 STE AWD? Or a 3.4L V8 from a Ford Taurus SHO bolted up to a 1986 Ford Tempo Diesel? Or a Ford Tempo AWD? Or a 1.6L DOHC turbo four from a 1993 Mercury Capri XR2 swapped into a Ford EXP Turbo? Or, even rarer, a Ford Escort Turbo? The BMW diesel Lincoln will surprise no one, I guess, so it's probably not worth mentioning...


 Have you actually SEEN (or read about) any of these things?!

I must admit that the Syc6000 idea sounds pretty cool. Those 6000s were pretty dumpy but I understand they were actually somewhat interesting to drive. The V8 SHOs were underwhelming performers, but not because of the nice little engines.

Oh, and BTW -- some of those ideas, and ones related to them, would make for very intriguing $2004 Challenge entries. If I wasn't in the middle of pasting my car back together, yadda yadda yadda.


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

Jetfire said:


> No, but it does have a Japanese accent. A slightly whistly one.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

So, when are people running Sunday? I'm lined up in the lower half of the first heat, apparently right after Clyde.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

JST said:


> So, when are people running Sunday? I'm lined up in the lower half of the first heat, apparently right after Clyde.


 I'm #124.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

124 Jetfire
129 clyde
130 JST


----------

